# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  تجربی ها سعی کنید پشت کنکور نمانید.

## khaan

سلام.

یادتونه یه زمانی دانشگاه آزاد کنکور داشت (البته اکثرا یادتون نیست چون اون موقع کنکوری نبودین) و تنها راه قبولی در رشته پزشکی آزاد این بود که درس های اختصاصی تجربی رو بالای 90% بزنی تا تازه پزشکی شهرستان بیاری !  دلیلش هم البته آسونی بیش از حد سوالات آزاد بود.
کنکور تجربی در حال حاضر داره وضعیتی مشابهی رو به خودش میگیره البته نه اینکه سوالاتش آسون شده باشن برعکس سوالات دارن سخت تر میشن ولی دلایلی وجود دارن که باعث میشن درصدهای خیلی خوب در کنکور تجربی خیلی زیاد بشه. مخصوصا دو دلیل زیر:

- افزایش بی سابقه امکانات کمک آموزشی و منابع مطالعه
- افزایش شدید کیفیت داوطلبان ممتاز تجربی به دلیل ورود فارغ التحصیلان رشته های دانشگاهی و همینطور اضافه شدن دبیران درس های مختلف به کنکور تجربی

این دلایل باعث شدن دوستانی که رتبه های تخمین رتبه کنکور دشوارتر سال گذشته که توام با تاثیر مستقیم نمرات نهایی بود؛ رو به دست نیارن ! تنها علتش هم ازدیاد بی سابقه نمرات خوب در دروس اختصاصی رشته تجربی هست که اونم دو دلیل داره که در بالا ذکر شد. 

از طرفی میدونیم که کیفیت مطالعه و تلاش در طول سال و شرکت در آزمون و مطالعه کتب و ... آمادگی برای کنکور رو رقم میزنن ولی مهمتر از اون موفقیت در سر جلسه هست که علاوه بر تلاش قبلی به استرس و مسایل روحی روانی بستگی زیادی داره. به عنوان مثال همین امسال اولین تست زیست شناسی رو در دفترچه اشتباه طرح کرده بودن و یه تست غلط بود که بعد از کنکور هم توسط سازمان سنجش حذف شد. همه میدونین که اولین تست همه دروس با کلی مشورت و بررسی و دقت انتخاب میشن و بار روحی روانی سنگینی هم دارن. اگه یادتون باشه پارسال هم تجربی داخل کشور اولین تست درس ریاضی تجربی بسیار دشوار و مشابه کنکور ریاضی خارج از کشور بود حتی برای کسایی که بارها حلش کرده باشن هم دشوار بود چه برسه به تجربی ها که هرگز مشابهش رو ندیده بودن.  غافلگیر شدن در این مواقع و استرس داشتن و آمادگی روحی روانی و ... هم با توجه به سن و سال جوانان، به مقدار زیادی تحت تاثیر محیط هست و ما جوانان کنترل کمتری روی این مسایل داریم و نمیتونیم بگیم که من استرسمو کنترل میکنم!

غرض این بود که بگم آقا/خانم  کنکور تجربی دیگه از حالت درس خارج شده. نه تنها خوب درس خوندن ملاک خوب جواب دادن به سوالات نیست؛ بلکه خوب جواب دادن به سوالات هم ملاک خوب رتبه آوردن نیست و حتی (با توجه به اختصاص مقدار زیادی از سهمیه رشته های ممتاز به تعهد وزارت بهداشت و بورسیه سپاه) خوب رتبه آوردن هم ملاک قبول شدن نیست.   خود من که مثلا خان هستم هم نزدیک بود امسال رتبم به پزشکی نرسه. درصدهام رو که حساب کردم هرکی میدید میگفت سه رقمی میشی  ولی 2000 هم نشدم.

خلاصه فقط در صورتی پشت کنکور تجربی بمونین که  مطمعن باشین اگه سال آینده به سختی کنکور امسال باشه شما میتونین درصدهای اختصاصی بالای 80 به دست بیارین یعنی در حد دو رقمی ها. اونوقت تازه رتبه سه رقمی میارین.

----------


## Reza.Hosseini

ببخشید *khaan* به نظرتون منی که امسال میرم سوم و 97 کنکور دارم و از نظر مالی خیلی ضعیفم ( برای خرید کتب آموزشی ) چه برنامه ای بریزم که هر جور شده پزشکی یا دندون قبول شم ؟

----------


## Full Professor

احسنت
من ضربه شدیدی خوردم 
رتبه من امسال دو برابر هم اونور تر شده  در صورتی که سوالات آسون تر از پارسال نبود
من با همین در صدها میشدم 3500 الان شده 8700
تو کشور که بیشتر جابجا شده 
و با این کار رتبه 1 امسال تجربی مطمعن باشید هجوم بیشتری سال دیگه به رشته تجربی شاهد هستیم

----------


## politician

> سلام.
> 
> یادتونه یه زمانی دانشگاه آزاد کنکور داشت (البته اکثرا یادتون نیست چون اون موقع کنکوری نبودین) و تنها راه قبولی در رشته پزشکی آزاد این بود که درس های اختصاصی تجربی رو بالای 90% بزنی تا تازه پزشکی شهرستان بیاری !  دلیلش هم البته آسونی بیش از حد سوالات آزاد بود.
> کنکور تجربی در حال حاضر داره وضعیتی مشابهی رو به خودش میگیره البته نه اینکه سوالاتش آسون شده باشن برعکس سوالات دارن سخت تر میشن ولی دلایلی وجود دارن که باعث میشن درصدهای خیلی خوب در کنکور تجربی خیلی زیاد بشه. مخصوصا دو دلیل زیر:
> 
> - افزایش بی سابقه امکانات کمک آموزشی و منابع مطالعه
> - افزایش شدید کیفیت داوطلبان ممتاز تجربی به دلیل ورود فارغ التحصیلان رشته های دانشگاهی و همینطور اضافه شدن دبیران درس های مختلف به کنکور تجربی
> 
> این دلایل باعث شدن دوستانی که رتبه های تخمین رتبه کنکور دشوارتر سال گذشته که توام با تاثیر مستقیم نمرات نهایی بود؛ رو به دست نیارن ! تنها علتش هم ازدیاد بی سابقه نمرات خوب در دروس اختصاصی رشته تجربی هست که اونم دو دلیل داره که در بالا ذکر شد. 
> ...


آره منم ازوقتی درصدای بچه هاروکه رتبه نیوردن دیدم خیلی براسال بعدترسیدم اماهیچ راهی برام نمونده اگه یه راه دیگه بودحتمااونوانتخاب میکردم

----------


## sami7

> سلام.
> 
> یادتونه یه زمانی دانشگاه آزاد کنکور داشت (البته اکثرا یادتون نیست چون اون موقع کنکوری نبودین) و تنها راه قبولی در رشته پزشکی آزاد این بود که درس های اختصاصی تجربی رو بالای 90% بزنی تا تازه پزشکی شهرستان بیاری !  دلیلش هم البته آسونی بیش از حد سوالات آزاد بود.
> کنکور تجربی در حال حاضر داره وضعیتی مشابهی رو به خودش میگیره البته نه اینکه سوالاتش آسون شده باشن برعکس سوالات دارن سخت تر میشن ولی دلایلی وجود دارن که باعث میشن درصدهای خیلی خوب در کنکور تجربی خیلی زیاد بشه. مخصوصا دو دلیل زیر:
> 
> - افزایش بی سابقه امکانات کمک آموزشی و منابع مطالعه
> - افزایش شدید کیفیت داوطلبان ممتاز تجربی به دلیل ورود فارغ التحصیلان رشته های دانشگاهی و همینطور اضافه شدن دبیران درس های مختلف به کنکور تجربی
> 
> این دلایل باعث شدن دوستانی که رتبه های تخمین رتبه کنکور دشوارتر سال گذشته که توام با تاثیر مستقیم نمرات نهایی بود؛ رو به دست نیارن ! تنها علتش هم ازدیاد بی سابقه نمرات خوب در دروس اختصاصی رشته تجربی هست که اونم دو دلیل داره که در بالا ذکر شد. 
> ...


حالا تو که تازه خان هستی ایطور شدی خدا به داد دیگرون برسه  :Yahoo (94): 

عمو تو اصلا فازت خیلی عتیقس 

اتم و عنصر هم که کشف کردی خان هم که هستی رتبه پزشکی هم که میاری پزشکی هم که دوس نداری بری به موسسات مختلف و گاج و قلم چی 

عمارلو هم که گیر میدی 

تو بروسلی هستی پسر  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## khaan

> ببخشید *khaan* به نظرتون منی که امسال میرم سوم و 97 کنکور دارم و از نظر مالی خیلی ضعیفم ( برای خرید کتب آموزشی ) چه برنامه ای بریزم که هر جور شده پزشکی یا دندون قبول شم ؟


کتابهای جمع و جور بخر که فقط شامل تست های مفهومی و سخت باشن. مثل فیزیک جامع خیلی سبز تک جلدی و ریاضی آی کیو گاج. از شیمی مبتکران هم فقط تکمیلی ها رو بگیر. آزمون های آزمایشی هم شرکت نکن و در عوض فایل های پی دی اف سوال ها رو گیر بیار و حل کن.

----------


## khaan

> حالا تو که تازه خان هستی ایطور شدی خدا به داد دیگرون برسه 
> 
> عمو تو اصلا فازت خیلی عتیقس 
> 
> اتم و عنصر هم که کشف کردی خان هم که هستی رتبه پزشکی هم که میاری پزشکی هم که دوس نداری بری به موسسات مختلف و گاج و قلم چی 
> 
> عمارلو هم که گیر میدی 
> 
> تو بروسلی هستی پسر


والا راستش رو بخوای زیاد مطمعن نیستم که پزشکی نخونم به هر حال یه سال پشت کنکور موندم اگه دامپزشکی میخوندم که پارسال هم میتونستم برم پشت کنکور لازم نبود. در ضمن توی کنکور دکترای تخصصی وزارت بهداشت هم خیلی از رشته های علوم پایه رو نمیشه با دامپزشکی رفت.

----------


## Full Professor

> والا راستش رو بخوای زیاد مطمعن نیستم که پزشکی نخونم به هر حال یه سال پشت کنکور موندم اگه دامپزشکی میخوندم که پارسال هم میتونستم برم پشت کنکور لازم نبود. در ضمن توی کنکور دکترای تخصصی وزارت بهداشت هم خیلی از رشته های علوم پایه رو نمیشه با دامپزشکی رفت.


من خیلی ازت خوشم میاد حقیقت رو میبینی و به بقیه گوش زد میکنی 
واقع بین هستی 
خیلی ها تو خیال هستن

----------


## khaan

> احسنت
> من ضربه شدیدی خوردم 
> رتبه من امسال دو برابر هم اونور تر شده  در صورتی که سوالات آسون تر از پارسال نبود
> من با همین در صدها میشدم 3500 الان شده 8700
> تو کشور که بیشتر جابجا شده 
> و با این کار رتبه 1 امسال تجربی مطمعن باشید هجوم بیشتری سال دیگه به رشته تجربی شاهد هستیم


دقیقا این اتفاق افتاده. 
همین آزمون قبل قلمچی از دانشجو و لیسانسه گرفته تا دبیر زیست شناسی که به همراه شاگردانش در جلسه حاضر شده بود و راننده مینی بوس همه در آزمون قلمچی شهر ما بودن. البته من آژمون نمیدم محل آزمون روبروی مغازه دوستم هست. تازه اینا کسایین که از تابستون دارن آزمون میدن ! کسایی که اواخر شهریور متوجه میشن قبول نشدن رو خدا میداند !

----------


## Full Professor

کارنامه منو ببنید این دیگه باید همه چی بهتون بگه 
که سال دیگه با درصد 80 هم نمیشه کاری کرد 
امسال باید همه رو بالای 70 میزدی 
فایل پیوست 59068

----------


## erfancrepsley

> کارنامه منو ببنید این دیگه باید همه چی بهتون بگه 
> که سال دیگه با درصد 80 هم نمیشه کاری کرد 
> امسال باید همه رو بالای 70 میزدی 
> فایل پیوست 59068



حالا شما با این وضع می خوای انتخاب رشته کنی ؟؟ چی قبول میشی؟

----------


## MeysamHK9476

تخمین رتبه براساس کنکور 94 در منطقه 3 احتمالا بین 1500 تا 2000 است

 :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):

----------


## Full Professor

> حالا شما با این وضع می خوای انتخاب رشته کنی ؟؟ چی قبول میشی؟


من هنوز تو شکه هستم 
به خدا اصلا یه گوشه خونه نشتم دارم مریض میشم از بس فکر کردم 
به هیچ رشته ای علاقه ندارم به جز پزشکی 
سال دیگه هم وضع بدتر میشه 
دارم سکته میکنم

----------


## politician

ولی خودمونیم هاسال دیگه چقدریاضیاراحت میشن کسایی که توریاضی میمونن بیش ترشون میشن سیاهی لشکر وبایه درصدای متوسط میتونن بهترین دانشگاه هابرن راستی پیام نوردیدم تومشهدهمه ی مهندسیاش شده بدون کنکور

----------


## ata.beheshti

> کارنامه منو ببنید این دیگه باید همه چی بهتون بگه 
> که سال دیگه با درصد 80 هم نمیشه کاری کرد 
> امسال باید همه رو بالای 70 میزدی 
> فایل پیوست 59068


داش زبان و ریاضی فیزیکت اوردتت پایین دیگههههههههه....زبان کم بزنی چون خیلیا زیاد میزننش تاثیر بدتری میذاره ولی ایول به زیست.....

----------


## khaan

> کارنامه منو ببنید این دیگه باید همه چی بهتون بگه 
> که سال دیگه با درصد 80 هم نمیشه کاری کرد 
> امسال باید همه رو بالای 70 میزدی 
> فایل پیوست 59068


پارسال اگه همین درصدا رو داشتی و دروس اختصاصی نهاییت هم میانگین 19 شده بودی رتبه منطقه 2 حدود 3000 میشد.

----------


## khaan

> داش زبان و ریاضی فیزیکت اوردتت پایین دیگههههههههه....زبان کم بزنی چون خیلیا زیاد میزننش تاثیر بدتری میذاره ولی ایول به زیست.....


زیست شناسیش باید همه نمرات پایینش رو جبران میکرد. زبان عمومی با ضریب 2 هست زیاد کاری نیست.  ریاضی و فیزیک رو همیشه همه پایین میزدم ولی امسال ....

----------


## biology115

> پارسال اگه همین درصدا رو داشتی و دروس اختصاصی نهاییت هم میانگین 19 شده بودی رتبه منطقه 2 حدود 3000 میشد.


شدیدا با جناب خان موافق هستم ...

کنکور سال 98 که دیگه کلا کتاب ها عوض میشن و نظام جدیدها میان و کنکور میدن ...

میمونه کنکور 97 و 96 که تمام مهندسین و دانشجویان انصرافی میخوان کنکور بدن و از این وضعیت راحت بشن ...

اوج رقابت کنکور سال 97 هست ...

خدا به فریادتون برسه ...

----------


## politician

> شدیدا با جناب خان موافق هستم ...
> 
> کنکور سال 88 که دیگه کلا کتاب ها عوض میشن و نظام جدیدها میان و کنکور میدن ...
> 
> میمونه کنکور 97 و 96 که تمام مهندسین و دانشجویان انصرافی میخوان کنکور بدن و از این وضعیت راحت بشن ...
> 
> اوج رقابت کنکور سال 97 هست ...
> 
> خدا به فریادتون برسه ...


کاش میوفتادن به نظام جدیدبااون زیست مسخرش همه واژه های لاتینش فرهنگستان عوض کرده

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

*






 نوشته اصلی توسط Full Professor


کارنامه منو ببنید این دیگه باید همه چی بهتون بگه 
که سال دیگه با درصد 80 هم نمیشه کاری کرد 
امسال باید همه رو بالای 70 میزدی 
فایل پیوست 59068





منطقه؟**Full Professor@*

----------


## Reza.k

> کارنامه منو ببنید این دیگه باید همه چی بهتون بگه 
> که سال دیگه با درصد 80 هم نمیشه کاری کرد 
> امسال باید همه رو بالای 70 میزدی 
> فایل پیوست 59068


سلام
من اگه زیست تو رو داشتم زیر 1000 میشدم.زیستو خیلی بد زدم حراب کرد همه چیو

----------


## امیر ارسلان

سعی کنید امسال هرجور شده برید
امسال واقعا وضعیت فجیع بود

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

> سعی کنید امسال هرجور شده برید
> امسال واقعا وضعیت فجیع بود


کجا بریم؟؟ وقتی رشته و دانشگاه مورد علاقمون نمیتونیم بریم
زوری نمیشه بقیه رشته ها بریم که

----------


## امیر ارسلان

> کجا بریم؟؟ وقتی رشته و دانشگاه مورد علاقمون نمیتونیم بریم
> زوری نمیشه بقیه رشته ها بریم که


من خودم عشق دندون بودم ولی دارم میرم پرستاری :Yahoo (21): 
اگه به کارنامه های امسال و پارسال با دقت نگاه کنید متوجه میشید که چرا

----------


## lily7

به نظر من هر دوستان در هر پایه ای هستن فقط تا قبل از بچه های نظام جدید دبیرستان برن دانشگاه ! چون خدا میدونه کتابها چه وضعی پیدا میکنن و اصلا نمیشه اونهمه کتاب جدید رو خوند .

----------


## mehrab98

دوستان ب قول بچه ها کجا بریم؟؟؟؟ این همه درس خوندیم امسال پاشیم بریم پرستاری؟؟؟ یا ازاد کوره دهاتا چ میدونم پزشکی؟؟؟؟  تر خورده تو حالمون از عالمو وادم سرزنش میشنویم... 
کجا بریم؟؟؟ مسخره بازیا چیه عاخه... اه ... من اون همه جر خوردم زیست خوندم سر تغییر رشتم حالا به این راحتی دست بردارم؟؟  ادم نمیتونه ک یه عمر با چیزی ک دوست نداره زندگی کنه... دیگه بدتر ازین ک دیگه نمیشیم ... سال بعدم این رشته ها هست چرا وقتی میشه یبار دیگه امتحان کرد میدونو برا بقیه خالی کنیم؟؟؟
میدونم خیلییییی سخته خودم همشو میدونم ولی من یکی ک دست بردار نیستم.

----------


## lily7

> کجا بریم؟؟ وقتی رشته و دانشگاه مورد علاقمون نمیتونیم بریم
> زوری نمیشه بقیه رشته ها بریم که


بله زوری برین دانشگاه هر رشته ای که شد , اخر و عاقبتتون میشه مثل ما ... 
بعد چند سال می بینین ایکاش یکسال بیشتر می موندین 
تازه خیلی ها بی خیال میشن ! ولی خیلی سخته .

----------


## bbehzad

خواهشا انقد جو الککی ندید پارسال تاثیر قطعه معدل  ترازارو اورده بود پایین همین واینکه سوالا همرو غافل گیر کرد امسال کسی غافل گیر نشد

----------


## stephanie

اصلا ملاكتون براي اينكه امسال رو بمونيد يا بريد اين حرفها نباشه ...

بشينيد مردونه و واقعي براي خودتون رو كاغذ بنويسيد چرا كنكورتون خراب شد. 
خقيقت رو بنويسيد . نمي خوايد كه خودتون رو گول بزنيد كه ....

يه نفر شايد تمام زورشو زده و تمام توانش در همين حده . اين ادم ديگه نبايد خودشو گول بزنه كه سال ديگه بهتر ميشم . همين امسال بايد بره...

يكي ديگه مي تونست بهتر باشه كم كاري كرده يا هر چيز ديكه اي ولي ازطرفي ميدونه كه اصلا ديگه حال و حوصله نداره بشينه يه سال ديگه بخونه. يا خونواده ازش حمايت نمي كنن اين آدم هم ارزش نداره يه سال ديگه از عمرشو هدر بده...

نه من نه هيچ كس از كاربراي اين سايت نه بهترين مشاور كنكور نمي تونه به شما بگه بمونيد يا بريد چون پارامترهاي تصميم گيري كاملا شخصيه ...

اين كه سال ديگه كنكور سخت تره يا آسونتره يا اينكه دانشجوهاي MIT هم ميخوان بيان ايران كنكور تجربي بدن اصلا اصلا تو تصميم گيري شما نبايد نقش داشته باشه.

مگر اينكه آقا من  نوعي واقعا بدونم توانم در همين حده و بيشتراز اين  هم نميشه تمام زورم رو هم امسال زدم و نشد. اين جا ديگه ميشه به احتمال 90 درصد گفت كه سال ديگه وضع اين آدم در خوشبينانه ترين حالت هم همين ميشه كه امسال بود و موندن پشت كنكور ديگه الكيه ...

ميدونم كه اكثريت كساني كه اين نوشته منو مي خونن قبولش نمي كنن چون ما انسانها به طور غريزي علاقه داريم از واقعيتي كه پسندمون نيست فرار كنيم و توجيهات خيالي رو راحت تر مي پذيريم.

*ما عَلَي الرَّسُولِ إِلاَّ الْبَلاغُ وَ اللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ ما تُبْدُونَ وَ ما تَکْتُمُونَ*

----------


## bbehzad

در ضمن سال دیگه زیستو سخت بدن باز رشته های  دیگه سخت میشه قبولیشون

----------


## Zealous

> در ضمن سال دیگه زیستو سخت بدن باز رشته های  دیگه سخت میشه قبولیشون


درود.شما که پارسال پزشکی ازاد آوردید نرفتید؟

----------


## Dayi javad

کسی که ب چیزی علاقه داشته باش و هدف داشته باش باید واسش بجنگه نه اینکه چون ببینه راه و مسیرش پر پیچ و خم شده دیگ از ادامه دادن منصرف شه !

اگ کسی هست که واقعا به پزشکی فک میکنه پس حتی اگ شده درصداتونو خیلی خیلی ببرید بالا ! اینقد بخونید که هیچ کس نتونه واستون تعین تکلیف کنه 

مثل من پشت کنکوری پر ادعای بی تلاش نباشید!

بی ادعای پر تلاش باشید :Yahoo (8):

----------


## pedram52

جمع کنید عامووو دری وری تاپیک میزنی گند زدین به انجمن مسخرشو دراوردی خودت میخوای بمونی بقیه رو رد کنی برن که تجربی کمتر شه؟نه عموو جوون

----------


## امیر ارسلان

یکم ترسناکه موندن ولی منم شاید موندم :Yahoo (106):

----------


## Mr.mTf

#گلواژه

----------


## pedram52

> کارنامه منو ببنید این دیگه باید همه چی بهتون بگه 
> که سال دیگه با درصد 80 هم نمیشه کاری کرد 
> امسال باید همه رو بالای 70 میزدی 
> فایل پیوست 59068


  چرا جوک میگی حودت نگا فیزیک ریاضی چند زدی خدا وکیلی تازه معدلم به کمکت نیومده معلومه  این میشه همه رو 50 میزدی اختصاصی 1100 میاوردی تو منطقه2

----------


## BacheMosbat

حرفت درست
ولی کنکور اصلا قابل پیش بینی نیست شاید سال بعد وضع بهتر شد شاید بدتر شاید همینجوری موند مشخص نیست بستگی به شانس داره

----------


## hamed_habibi

چرا چرت پرت میگی ...عین این میمونه بگی راه مشهد دوره نرید مشهد ....هجوم بیارن هرکاری میخوان بکنن کسی ک بخواد میمونه...کسیم نخواد نیمونه..خخخخ خداییی ملتو احمق گیر اوردیا... :Yahoo (10):  :Yahoo (10):  :Yahoo (10):  :Yahoo (10):

----------


## محمدرضا 95

به نظر من تجربی فاجعه شده !!! فاجعه ! هر سال از بین صدها هزار نفر فقط 2 - 3 هزار نفر از نتیجشون راضی هستن !

ظرفیت ها ثابتن حتی کمتر هم میشن ولی هرسال علاوه بر کنکوری های همون سال بچه های پارسال هم بهشون اضاف میشه 
چه این 500 هزار نفر بخونن چه نخونن باز فقط 3 هزار نفر رشته های خوب میارن تنها تفاوتش اینه که همون رتبه ها رو با درصدای خیلی بالاتر میارن 
تازه مطمئن باشین ریاضی ها هم هجوم آوردن سمت پزشکی 
شما با هر منطقی حساب کنی فقط یک درصد افراد تجربی موفق میشن ! یعنی 5 هزار نفر از 500000 نفر

----------


## hamed_habibi

تمامش بخاطر معدل بود...سال بعد چنان کنکوری باشه همه فرار کنن

----------


## politician

> به نظر من تجربی فاجعه شده !!! فاجعه ! هر سال از بین صدها هزار نفر فقط 2 - 3 هزار نفر از نتیجشون راضی هستن !
> 
> ظرفیت ها ثابتن حتی کمتر هم میشن ولی هرسال علاوه بر کنکوری های همون سال بچه های پارسال هم بهشون اضاف میشه 
> چه این 500 هزار نفر بخونن چه نخونن باز فقط 3 هزار نفر رشته های خوب میارن تنها تفاوتش اینه که همون رتبه ها رو با درصدای خیلی بالاتر میارن 
> تازه مطمئن باشین ریاضی ها هم هجوم آوردن سمت پزشکی 
> شما با هر منطقی حساب کنی فقط یک درصد افراد تجربی موفق میشن ! یعنی 5 هزار نفر از 500000 نفر


 دیگه کسی که میخوادپزشک شه بایدیه سختی هایی روبه جون بخره اصلاهم به امکانات نیست تنهاراه برای مقابله بااینجمعیت سخت ترشدن سوالای یعنی یه وقت دیدی همه دروس المپیادی شدن

----------


## mpaarshin

من موندم با این درصدا اگه تاثیر قطعی شه واقعا طرف باید چند بزنه که اون معدل پایینشو بپوشونه

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

> کارنامه منو ببنید این دیگه باید همه چی بهتون بگه 
> که سال دیگه با درصد 80 هم نمیشه کاری کرد 
> امسال باید همه رو بالای 70 میزدی 
> فایل پیوست 59068



داداش با این درصد ریاضی و فیزیک جدا انتظار داشتی رتبه بیاری؟

----------


## KowsarDDC

یکی از فامیلامون که دبیر شیمیه میگفت چندتا از همکاراش قراره سال آینده کنکور تجربی بدن :Yahoo (21):  چه وضشه!!!؟

----------


## aminb12

> سلام.
> 
> یادتونه یه زمانی دانشگاه آزاد کنکور داشت (البته اکثرا یادتون نیست چون اون موقع کنکوری نبودین) و تنها راه قبولی در رشته پزشکی آزاد این بود که درس های اختصاصی تجربی رو بالای 90% بزنی تا تازه پزشکی شهرستان بیاری !  دلیلش هم البته آسونی بیش از حد سوالات آزاد بود.
> کنکور تجربی در حال حاضر داره وضعیتی مشابهی رو به خودش میگیره البته نه اینکه سوالاتش آسون شده باشن برعکس سوالات دارن سخت تر میشن ولی دلایلی وجود دارن که باعث میشن درصدهای خیلی خوب در کنکور تجربی خیلی زیاد بشه. مخصوصا دو دلیل زیر:
> 
> - افزایش بی سابقه امکانات کمک آموزشی و منابع مطالعه
> - افزایش شدید کیفیت داوطلبان ممتاز تجربی به دلیل ورود فارغ التحصیلان رشته های دانشگاهی و همینطور اضافه شدن دبیران درس های مختلف به کنکور تجربی
> 
> این دلایل باعث شدن دوستانی که رتبه های تخمین رتبه کنکور دشوارتر سال گذشته که توام با تاثیر مستقیم نمرات نهایی بود؛ رو به دست نیارن ! تنها علتش هم ازدیاد بی سابقه نمرات خوب در دروس اختصاصی رشته تجربی هست که اونم دو دلیل داره که در بالا ذکر شد. 
> ...




دست درد نکنه داداش ادامه بده به همین حرفا دمت گرم . بلاخره یه عده نا امید بشن بد نیست . ببین شما ریاضی بوده رشتت زیاد هنر نیست که ریاضیو بزنی . بعدشم کسیو برای من پیدا کن زیستو 80 زده باشه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اگه رفتی پزشکی بخونی کتاب فیزیولوژی پزشکی گایتون رو که دو جلده رو میبینی که 5000 صفحه هست . من این کتابو و چند کتاب قطور و سخت پزشکی رو حدود 20 بار خوندم . سوالای زیست امسال رو 22 تاشو درست حل کردم . برای من و امثال من کنکور تجربی فقط یه جوکه . امسال رتیبه تک ارشد وزارت بهداشت اوردم ( توجه کردی وزارت بهداشت نه وزارت علوم ) ا پس این حرفاتو کاملا قبول ندارم . کنکور اسون که شده هیچ تعداد ظرفیت ها دو برابر شده . زمان ما رتبه های اول همه درصداشون 100 و 90 بود پارسال یارو با درصدای 50 تک شده بود . جمع کن این بن و بساط رو

----------


## khaan

> یکی از فامیلامون که دبیر شیمیه میگفت چندتا از همکاراش قراره سال آینده کنکور تجربی بدن چه وضشه!!!؟


همین جمعه پیش آزمون قلمچی شهرما دبیر بالای 30 سال زیست شناسی که پارسال فوق برنامه پیش دانشگاهی نمونه دولتی مرکز استان هم بهش داده بودن برای گروه تجربی شرکت کرده بود.

این افراد فقط در درس تخصصی خودشون از داوطلبان کنکور جلو نیستن، الان هر تجربی رو شما نگاه کنین کلی از وقتش رو صرف میکنه برای خوندن زیست و دنبال منابع زیست گشتن و تست زیست زدن و ....  در حالی که دبیر ماهر زیست روزی نهایتا نیم ساعت برای افزایش تسلط به کتاب درسی براش زیاده. همچین فردی که داوطلب کنکور شد و روزی 2 ساعت از بقیه جلو افتاد نمیره که اون دو ساعت رو صرف قلیون کشیدن و سریال های خارجی تماشا کردن بکنه؛ میره همش رو میزاره برای دروس دیگه.  درنتیجه دبیرها در همه دروس از کنکوری ها جلوترن. گذشته از اون وقتی برن کنکور بدن همه همکارانشون کمکشون میکنن. شما میری به دبیر ریاضی میگی من فلان مشکل رو در فلان مبحث دارم میگه کتاب درسیو بخون تست کنکور بزن سراغ دی وی دی و اینا هم نرو. به دبیر شیمی هم بگی الکتروشیمی مشکل دارم همین جواب رو میده به دبیر عربیهم بگی اعلال رو مشکل دارم دقیقا همینو میگه ولی دبیر ریاضی بره از دبیر زیست کمک بگیره تا پیش بینی سوالات ده سال آینده رو هم پیشکش میکنن براش.

----------


## After4Ever

تاپیک رو نخوندم ولی فقط می خوام بگم اصلا وقتتون رو صرف رشته های وزرات علوم نکنید
متاستفانه وزیر علوم این مملکت اصلاً مدرکش از وزارت علوم نیست، ایشون وزارت بهداشت تحصیل کردن و اصلا نمی دونند رشته های علوم پایه و مهندسی وضعش چیه

تقریبا برای مهندسی ما 10 برابر دانشگاه داریم برای علوم پایه هم همینطور

تقصیر وزارت علومه که روز به روز مجوز برای تاسیس دانشگاه میده...و از اون بدتر دانش آموزایی نادونی که میرن این رشته ها رو ثبت نام می کنند
خب بخونید 5 6 سال پشت کنکور بمونید تا رشته ای نخونید که مسلسل گردنتون بندازید .....و از همه مهمتر دانشگاه های مزخرف وزارت علوم صندلیه هاش خالی بمونه

----------


## khaan

توهمات یه تعداد یوزر که تابلو فیک هستن و همگی باهم 1000تا پست ندارن و کتاب های چندهزار صفحه ای که هیچ ارتباطی با رشتشون نداره و مختص پزشکی ها هست، هم تاثیری نداره. 
بقیه آدمای واقعی که این توهمات رو دارن هم دلخوری ازشون نداریم و به نظرشون احترام میزاریم؛ ما هم وقتی میخواستیم پشت کنکور بمونیم دقیقا همین توهمات رو داشتیم . سال آخر دانشگاه اصلا درس نخوندم به امید اینکه سال بعدش کنکور تجربی میدم. سال 94 هم تاثیر معدل رسما رتبم رو داغون کرد. برای کنکور 95 هم کلی اما اگر پیش اومد جلو ولی با این حال هروقت کسی میگفت تجربی رتبه آوردن سخته میگفتم من سیدخان هستم برای من سخت وجود نداره یا یه راهی پیدا میکنم یا راهی میسازم ! 
خلاصه به ما که چیزی نمیرسه و چیزی ازمون کم نمیشه ما آخرین کنکورمون رو دادیم و رتبمون به پزشکی هم میرسه ولی به چه قیمت؟ سه سال از بهترین سال های جوونیم پشت کنکور حرومش شد و متعاقبا اون 4 سال درسی که دانشگاه خونده بودیم هم باهاش حروم شد و رسما 7 سال بهترین سال های تکرارنشدی عمرم هدر رفت. اگه همونقدر که برای کنکور تجربی زحمت کشیدم در این سال ها برای رشته ای مثل علوم آزمایشگاهی یا فیزیوتراپی یا حتی زیست شناسی زحمت کشیده بودم الان دانشجوی PhD بودم در بهترین دانشگاه های کشور و چند سال دیگه هیئت علمی میشدم و پرستیژ و درآمدم خیلی بیشتر از این مزایای توهمی پزشکی عمومی بود.  من تازه در حد سه رقمی درصد کسب کرده بودم که به زور به پزشکی رسیدم. اگه این همه دبیرها و لیسانسه هایی که روز به روز افزایش پیدا میکنن جز رقبای سال 95 بودن من به زور میتونستم رتبه 4000 کسب کنم.  

باید در نظر داشت اکثر این افرادی که لیسانسه های مهندسی از دانشگاه های معتبر سراسری یا دبیرهای رشته های مختلف هستن وقتی داوطلب کنکور میشن تعداد کل داوطلبان کنکور رو افزایش نمیدن بلکه تعداد داوطلبانی که جلوتر از شما هستن رو افزایش میدن. 
در کل بازهم تاکید میکنم اگه کسی مطمعنه که سال96 به سختی امسال باشه میتونه درصدهای در حد رتبه 100-200 منطقه رو کسب کنه، حتما بهتره پشت کنکور بمونه.

----------


## After4Ever

*phd زیست بگیری هیئت علمی بشی

پسره خوب متخصص رادیولوژی دامپزشکی از دانشگاه تهران (رشته ی رادیولوژی سالی یکی بر میداره ، فقط فقط یکی)و عمومیش رو هم از دانشگاه تهران گرفته نتونسته هیئت علمی بشه....با چندین مقاله....

*

----------


## mehrab98

رسما همه انصرافیا و دبیرا و لیسانسه ها و بالاتر تر زدید تو تجربی رفت...  تو دبیرستان  تغییر رشته میدادید مثل من. تازه فیلتون یاد هندستون کرده ... گناه ماها چیه؟؟؟؟ اون دبیر احمقی ک میاد خودی نشون بده کافیه درصد خیلی بالا تو درس خودش بزنه .... معلومه دیگه گند میزنه توهمه تراز بندیا... اینا بهونه من نیست چون اصلا بهشون فکر نمیکنم برام مهم نیستن توهم یا غیر توهم درسمو میخونم قربانی ندونم کاریای دیگران نمیشم... انصافا کم درس نخوندم پول پردیس و ازاد هم ندارم ...

----------


## maryam23

> کارنامه منو ببنید این دیگه باید همه چی بهتون بگه 
> که سال دیگه با درصد 80 هم نمیشه کاری کرد 
> امسال باید همه رو بالای 70 میزدی 
> فایل پیوست 59068


بالا زده 25 درصد تاثیر دیپلم پایین نوشته فاقد تاثیر مثبت دیپلم ؟ فاقد تاثیر مثبت یعنی دیپلمه قبل 84 ؟

----------


## aminb12

> *phd زیست بگیری هیئت علمی بشی
> 
> پسره خوب متخصص رادیولوژی دامپزشکی از دانشگاه تهران (رشته ی رادیولوژی سالی یکی بر میداره ، فقط فقط یکی)و عمومیش رو هم از دانشگاه تهران گرفته نتونسته هیئت علمی بشه....با چندین مقاله....
> 
> 
> *




*
ولش کن بابا . من ارشد فیزیولوژی رتبم شده 22  . میتونم پی اچ دی علوم اعصاب و پزشکی مولکولی هم بخونم اما حقوقش چقدره مگه . خوبه ماهی 5 تومن باشه . با همین پرستاری هم همین درامد رو میشه داشت . پزشک عمومی داره ماهانه 30 تومن میگیره میدونی یعنی چی ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ میدونی یعنی چیییی ؟؟؟؟؟ ضمنا لیسانس های مهندسی از برترین دانشگاه ها هم هرگز از تجربی ها جلوتر نیستن*

----------


## khaan

> *phd زیست بگیری هیئت علمی بشی
> 
> پسره خوب متخصص رادیولوژی دامپزشکی از دانشگاه تهران (رشته ی رادیولوژی سالی یکی بر میداره ، فقط فقط یکی)و عمومیش رو هم از دانشگاه تهران گرفته نتونسته هیئت علمی بشه....با چندین مقاله....
> 
> *


همچین رشته ای برای چی باید هیئت علمی بشه؟
پسر خوب اول یکم فکر کن بعد، دامپزشکی مگه تو چندتا دانشگاه در کل کشور تدریس میشه؟؟  فقط و فقط 12 تا دانشگاه سراسری در مقطع دکترا دارنش و همشونم به حد کافی هیئت علمی و پروفسور و ... دارن نمیان متخصص رادیولوژی رو هیئت علمی بکنن. چندتا دانشگاه هم که کاردانی دامپزشکی دارن همچین افرادی رو هیئت علمی نمیکنن از هیئت علمی بقیه دانشگاه ها استفاده میکنن. متخصص رادیولوژی آدمیزاد نمیتونه هیئت علمی بشه اونوقت رادیولوژی دام قرار بوده هیئت علمی بشه!

علوم پایه خیلی راحت از بقیه رشته ها هیئت علمی میشن چون توی همه دانشگاه ها بهشون نیاز هست.

----------


## aminb12

> بالا زده 25 درصد تاثیر دیپلم پایین نوشته فاقد تاثیر مثبت دیپلم ؟ فاقد تاثیر مثبت یعنی دیپلمه قبل 84 ؟



برای رتبه های کمتر از 6000 معدل تاثیر داده نشده . ایشون دیپلمه ی بعد از 84 بوده و پیش دانشگاهیشو قبل از 90 گرفته . سال بعد سوالات سخت هستن و اگر کسی میانگین 40 بزنه رتبش تک خواهد شد

----------


## After4Ever

> همچین رشته ای برای چی باید هیئت علمی بشه؟
> پسر خوب اول یکم فکر کن بعد، دامپزشکی مگه تو چندتا دانشگاه در کل کشور تدریس میشه؟؟  فقط و فقط 12 تا دانشگاه سراسری در مقطع دکترا دارنش و همشونم به حد کافی هیئت علمی و پروفسور و ... دارن نمیان متخصص رادیولوژی رو هیئت علمی بکنن. چندتا دانشگاه هم که کاردانی دامپزشکی دارن همچین افرادی رو هیئت علمی نمیکنن از هیئت علمی بقیه دانشگاه ها استفاده میکنن. متخصص رادیولوژی آدمیزاد نمیتونه هیئت علمی بشه اونوقت رادیولوژی دام قرار بوده هیئت علمی بشه!
> 
> علوم پایه خیلی راحت از بقیه رشته ها هیئت علمی میشن چون توی همه دانشگاه ها بهشون نیاز هست.


همون رادیولوژی دامپزشکی یک سال در میون فقط یکی دانشگاه تهران می گیره...محبوب ترین تخصص دامپزشکی هم هست....رشته ای که یک سال در میون میگیره وضش اینه اونوقت تخصص های مثل آناتومی و فارماکولوژی که هر کدوم 7 8 تا میگیره اینا وضعش چطور باشه؟؟؟ :Yahoo (20):   اونوقت تو تخصص های زیست و شیمی رو با دامپزشکی مقایسه می کنی؟؟

مشکل مملکت ما اینه که نمی خوایم قبول کنیم وضع چطوره...به خودمون تلقین می کنیم نه مهندس اگر بیکاره باسه بی عرضگیشه...مهندس اگر بیکاره بخاطره فلانه...متخصص رادیولوژی دامپزشکی اگر نتونسته هیئت علمی بشه باسه اینه که رادیولوژی دامپزشکی رشته بیخودیه....
پزشک اگر در  پول میاره باسه اینه که حقشه...پزشک زحمت کشیده....دندون پزشک رتبه خوب آورده...وقتی وزیر مملکت یک دلال باشه توقع بیشتر از این نمیشه داشت ....خوشم میاد بلاد کفر اصلا وزیرش پزشک نیست و مدیریت خونده


جالبه کسایی که هم که روش پول در آوردن رو می فهمن به بقیه می گن این مسیر رو نیاید....چون عمرتون تلف میشه...عمر اون مهدسی تلف میش که بعد از درسش باید مسلسل گردنش بندازه از عسلام دفاع کنه :Yahoo (105):

----------


## khaan

> *
> ولش کن بابا . من ارشد فیزیولوژی رتبم شده 22  . میتونم پی اچ دی علوم اعصاب و پزشکی مولکولی هم بخونم اما حقوقش چقدره مگه . خوبه ماهی 5 تومن باشه . با همین پرستاری هم همین درامد رو میشه داشت . پزشک عمومی داره ماهانه 30 تومن میگیره میدونی یعنی چی ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ میدونی یعنی چیییی ؟؟؟؟؟ ضمنا لیسانس های مهندسی از برترین دانشگاه ها هم هرگز از تجربی ها جلوتر نیستن*



یعنی توی مطب خودش که بالاترین درآمد ممکن رو داره روزانه حداقل 55 نفر مریض ویزیت کنه. تازه مطب هم الان تقریبا هیچ پزشک عمومی حق نداره بزنه. اکثرا درمانگاه دولتی و عمومی غیردولتی کار میکنن که درآمدش یک چهارم مطب هم نیست. جاهایی که الان پزشکا عمومی جدید فارغ التحصیل شده میتونه کار کنه برای سی میلیون تومن در ماه باید تقریبا روزی 95 مریض ویزیت کنه و تقریبا همه حق ویزیت رو هم برداره. 
اینا دقیقا رویاهاییه که من باهاشون سال 92 و 93 و 94 رو سر کردم. بهترین رشته تخصص پزشکی که پوست و رادیولوژی باشن هم به جز خیلی باتجربه ها و اسم درکرده ها، بقیه نمیتونن ماهی 30 تومن داشته باشن اونوقت عمومی روزی سی تومن..

----------


## maryam23

> برای رتبه های کمتر از 6000 معدل تاثیر داده نشده . ایشون دیپلمه ی بعد از 84 بوده و پیش دانشگاهیشو قبل از 90 گرفته . سال بعد سوالات سخت هستن و اگر کسی میانگین 40 بزنه رتبش تک خواهد شد


بر چه اساسی  و کجا سازمان سنجش اینو گفته که تاثیر معدل برای رتبه های بدتر از 6000 است؟

----------


## aminb12

> بر چه اساسی  و کجا سازمان سنجش اینو گفته که تاثیر معدل برای رتبه های بدتر از 6000 است؟



از اونجا که امتحانات نهایی الان با امتحانات نهایی سال های 87 88 89 90 خیلی فرق داشته و همه دانش اموزا شدن 20 معدلشون پس رتبه های خوب نمیشه تاثیر داشته باشه .

----------


## aminb12

> یعنی توی مطب خودش که بالاترین درآمد ممکن رو داره روزانه حداقل 55 نفر مریض ویزیت کنه. تازه مطب هم الان تقریبا هیچ پزشک عمومی حق نداره بزنه. اکثرا درمانگاه دولتی و عمومی غیردولتی کار میکنن که درآمدش یک چهارم مطب هم نیست. جاهایی که الان پزشکا عمومی جدید فارغ التحصیل شده میتونه کار کنه برای سی میلیون تومن در ماه باید تقریبا روزی 95 مریض ویزیت کنه و تقریبا همه حق ویزیت رو هم برداره. 
> اینا دقیقا رویاهاییه که من باهاشون سال 92 و 93 و 94 رو سر کردم. بهترین رشته تخصص پزشکی که پوست و رادیولوژی باشن هم به جز خیلی باتجربه ها و اسم درکرده ها، بقیه نمیتونن ماهی 30 تومن داشته باشن اونوقت عمومی روزی سی تومن..



ببین اقای محترم . شما تربیت بدنی خوندی درسته ؟؟؟ کسی حرف از مطب زد ؟؟؟؟ کی گفت مطب ؟؟؟؟؟ چند تا فیش حقوقی پزشک دیدی ؟؟؟ میدونی ضریب کا چیه ؟؟؟؟ تا الان فیش حقوقی دیدی اصلا ؟؟؟؟ الان کارانه پزشک عمومی طرحی 15 میلیونه و حقوقش 3 تا 5 میلیون . من بحثی باهات ندارم اوکی ؟؟؟؟

----------


## aminb12

> یعنی توی مطب خودش که بالاترین درآمد ممکن رو داره روزانه حداقل 55 نفر مریض ویزیت کنه. تازه مطب هم الان تقریبا هیچ پزشک عمومی حق نداره بزنه. اکثرا درمانگاه دولتی و عمومی غیردولتی کار میکنن که درآمدش یک چهارم مطب هم نیست. جاهایی که الان پزشکا عمومی جدید فارغ التحصیل شده میتونه کار کنه برای سی میلیون تومن در ماه باید تقریبا روزی 95 مریض ویزیت کنه و تقریبا همه حق ویزیت رو هم برداره. 
> اینا دقیقا رویاهاییه که من باهاشون سال 92 و 93 و 94 رو سر کردم. بهترین رشته تخصص پزشکی که پوست و رادیولوژی باشن هم به جز خیلی باتجربه ها و اسم درکرده ها، بقیه نمیتونن ماهی 30 تومن داشته باشن اونوقت عمومی روزی سی تومن..



اگه دوست نداری پزشکی بخونی پس نخون . برو با همون تربیت بدنیت ماهانه 1 میلیون تومن به زور در بیار . حقوق متخصص های طب اورژانس توی بیمارستان خصوصی 70 تومنه . و دولتی 100 تومن . انتظار داری پزشک عمومی چقدر بگیره ؟؟؟ حقوق سوپر وایزر با لیسانس پرستاری با سابقه کار بالا 6 تا 7 تومن در ماهه .  اوکی شد ؟؟؟؟

----------


## politician

> خواهشا انقد جو الککی ندید پارسال تاثیر قطعه معدل  ترازارو اورده بود پایین همین واینکه سوالا همرو غافل گیر کرد امسال کسی غافل گیر نشد


میشه کارنامتون بذارین؟

----------


## aminb12

> یعنی توی مطب خودش که بالاترین درآمد ممکن رو داره روزانه حداقل 55 نفر مریض ویزیت کنه. تازه مطب هم الان تقریبا هیچ پزشک عمومی حق نداره بزنه. اکثرا درمانگاه دولتی و عمومی غیردولتی کار میکنن که درآمدش یک چهارم مطب هم نیست. جاهایی که الان پزشکا عمومی جدید فارغ التحصیل شده میتونه کار کنه برای سی میلیون تومن در ماه باید تقریبا روزی 95 مریض ویزیت کنه و تقریبا همه حق ویزیت رو هم برداره. 
> اینا دقیقا رویاهاییه که من باهاشون سال 92 و 93 و 94 رو سر کردم. بهترین رشته تخصص پزشکی که پوست و رادیولوژی باشن هم به جز خیلی باتجربه ها و اسم درکرده ها، بقیه نمیتونن ماهی 30 تومن داشته باشن اونوقت عمومی روزی سی تومن..



ولی واقعا برات سخت بوده درک میکنم . زیست و شیمی چیزی نیست که یه رشته ریاضی یه راحتی بتونه بخونه . فقط توی ریاضی و فیزیک خوب بودی . خخخ وای به حال داوطلبای 96 چون من هم تافل دارم هم زیستو برای 100 میخوام بخونم . شیمیو برای 100 ریاضی و یفیزیک 50 کافیه

----------


## aCe

> ولی واقعا برات سخت بوده درک میکنم . زیست و شیمی چیزی نیست که یه رشته ریاضی یه راحتی بتونه بخونه . فقط توی ریاضی و فیزیک خوب بودی . خخخ وای به حال داوطلبای 96 چون من هم تافل دارم هم زیستو برای 100 میخوام بخونم . شیمیو برای 100 ریاضی و یفیزیک 50 کافیه


اصن دادا نابودم کردی با این حرفت! :Yahoo (101):   من که پایه م ضعیفه و چندسال از درس دور بودم دیگه با ای پستت فکر کنکور دادن از سرمم پرید!  :Yahoo (111): 
اصن شما رو نوک قله میبینم خودم پایین ـم !!! ههههههههههههی رتبه یک منتظرتونه !  :Yahoo (111):

----------


## politician

> اصن دادا نابودم کردی با این حرفت!  من که پایه م ضعیفه و چندسال از درس دور بودم دیگه با ای پستت فکر کنکور دادن از سرمم پرید! 
> اصن شما رو نوک قله میبینم خودم پایین ـم !!! ههههههههههههی رتبه یک منتظرتونه !


نه داداش مگه به حرف بقیه هست بخون تانظام آموزشی تغییرنکرده 96هم نتونی 97حتماقبولی

----------


## zaniar76

> ولی واقعا برات سخت بوده درک میکنم . زیست و شیمی چیزی نیست که یه رشته ریاضی یه راحتی بتونه بخونه . فقط توی ریاضی و فیزیک خوب بودی . خخخ وای به حال داوطلبای 96 چون من هم تافل دارم هم زیستو برای 100 میخوام بخونم . شیمیو برای 100 ریاضی و یفیزیک 50 کافیه


چقد ترسیدیم ، نابغه همین پرستاری ازاد که با تراز اونقدیش دانشجو پذیرش میکنه  معلومه کنکور اون زمانو چیکار کردی درضمن ما ریاضیا شیمی رو تو 4 سال دبیرستان داشتیم شیمی ندیده نیستیم در جواب تاثیر معدلتون بگم که من پسرعمه ام ریاضی رتبه اش شده 2800 منطقه معدل براش تاثیر مثبت داشته این نبوغی رو که 6 هزار پایین تاثیر نمیدن معلوم نیست از کجا اوردین .. نمرات یا معدلو تراز میکنن اگر برات خوب بود تاثیر میدن وگرنه نه

----------


## MohammadRJ

چرا نمونیم ؟؟؟؟؟؟


یه سال موندن ارزش سی چهل سال زندگی رو نداره ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!

----------


## mehrab98

منم قبل کنکور چند تا 100 داشتم تو کارنامم شیمی 100 زبان 100 عربی 100 ریاضی 80  ولی نمیدونم چرا بعد کنکور یچیز دیگه شدن... (هه خندیدیم) شما بخون ما ک بدمون نمیاد ... همه رو 100 بزن... 

کلا این انجمن ادماش باحالن ..... کلی عرض کردم!

----------


## DR.MAM

> سلام.
> 
> یادتونه یه زمانی دانشگاه آزاد کنکور داشت (البته اکثرا یادتون نیست چون اون موقع کنکوری نبودین) و تنها راه قبولی در رشته پزشکی آزاد این بود که درس های اختصاصی تجربی رو بالای 90% بزنی تا تازه پزشکی شهرستان بیاری !  دلیلش هم البته آسونی بیش از حد سوالات آزاد بود.
> کنکور تجربی در حال حاضر داره وضعیتی مشابهی رو به خودش میگیره البته نه اینکه سوالاتش آسون شده باشن برعکس سوالات دارن سخت تر میشن ولی دلایلی وجود دارن که باعث میشن درصدهای خیلی خوب در کنکور تجربی خیلی زیاد بشه. مخصوصا دو دلیل زیر:
> 
> - افزایش بی سابقه امکانات کمک آموزشی و منابع مطالعه
> - افزایش شدید کیفیت داوطلبان ممتاز تجربی به دلیل ورود فارغ التحصیلان رشته های دانشگاهی و همینطور اضافه شدن دبیران درس های مختلف به کنکور تجربی
> 
> این دلایل باعث شدن دوستانی که رتبه های تخمین رتبه کنکور دشوارتر سال گذشته که توام با تاثیر مستقیم نمرات نهایی بود؛ رو به دست نیارن ! تنها علتش هم ازدیاد بی سابقه نمرات خوب در دروس اختصاصی رشته تجربی هست که اونم دو دلیل داره که در بالا ذکر شد. 
> ...


آقای احمدوند،رتبتون دقیق چند شد؟
تصمیمتون واسه انتخاب رشته الان چی شد؟چی میخوایین بزنین؟

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

اقا بیاین بیخیال این بحثا شین
خداییش بیان امار بگیرن چند نفر از این 2،3 هزار نفر برتر معلم و استاد و دانشجو هستن؟ خیلی کم اونم کسایی که دنبال این حواشی نبودن تمام وجودشونو این یه سال گذاشتن پای عشقشون"عشق"
اگه پزشکی عشق کسی باشه واسش تمام توانشو میذاره خب چنین کسی حقشه بره پزشکی بخونه!
اونایی هم که پشت کنکور می مونن خب دو حالت بیشتر نداره: یا از تجربه هاشون استفاده میکنن و با کیفیت ترین تلاشو پای یه برنامه ریزی اصولی میذارن و موفقم میشن / یا اینکه میشینن حرص میخورن چرا هر سال رقیباشون بیشتر میشه چرا معدل تاثیرش فلان میشه چرا ...

----------


## pedram52

اقای خان کنکور95 دادید؟میشه بگین رتبتون چند شد؟کارنامتونو بزارین اگه اشکالی نداره

----------


## _NiLoOfAr_

> ولی واقعا برات سخت بوده درک میکنم . زیست و شیمی چیزی نیست که یه رشته ریاضی یه راحتی بتونه بخونه . فقط توی ریاضی و فیزیک خوب بودی . خخخ وای به حال داوطلبای 96 چون من هم تافل دارم هم زیستو برای 100 میخوام بخونم . شیمیو برای 100 ریاضی و یفیزیک 50 کافیه



شیمی رشته ی ریاضی و تجربی هیچ فرقی باهم ندارن  :Yahoo (21):  حتی توی کلاسای خصوصی بچه های تجربی و ریاضی با هم هستن ...

فقط معمولا ما ریاضیا بین درسای تخصصیمون شیمی رو زیاد دوس نداریم و واسش وقت کمتری میذاریم (تجربیا ریاضی فیزیکو زیاد دوس ندارن!)

واسه کسی که رشتش ریاضی بوده زیست و شیمی خیلیم اسونه، ریاضی فیزیکشم قطعا میتونه خیلی خوب بزنه ... اینو رتبه ی 1 تجربی امسالم ثابت کرد  :Y (673):

----------


## doctor Hastii

> شیمی رشته ی ریاضی و تجربی هیچ فرقی باهم ندارن  حتی توی کلاسای خصوصی بچه های تجربی و ریاضی با هم هستن ...
> 
> فقط معمولا ما ریاضیا بین درسای تخصصیمون شیمی رو زیاد دوس نداریم و واسش وقت کمتری میذاریم (تجربیا ریاضی فیزیکو زیاد دوس ندارن!)
> 
> واسه کسی که رشتش ریاضی بوده زیست و شیمی خیلیم اسونه، ریاضی فیزیکشم قطعا میتونه خیلی خوب بزنه ... اینو رتبه ی 1 تجربی امسالم ثابت کرد


زیست آسونه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (39):

----------


## _NiLoOfAr_

> زیست آسونه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


نسبت به ریاضی فیزیک اره :Y (573): 
من پارسال کتابای زیستو خریده بودمو نصفشو خوندم بعدش تست میزدم 
یعنی با خوندن کتاب درسی میتونستم حداقل 70% تستاشو درست جواب بدم ... نمیدونم چرا تجربیا میگن زیست سخته  :Y (475):

----------


## امیر ارسلان

دوستان ریاضی خوش خیال نباشید
زیست کار هرکسی نیست
رتبه 1 امسال هم یه پدیده هستن و استعدادشون با اشغاص عادی مثل ما قابل مقایسه نیست

----------


## Mr.mTf

بحث هایی که دیدم عجیبه
خیلی
کنکور یه فضای رقابتیه قبول
ولی طی n سال گذشته روی یه اصول و میانگین در3دای خاص بوده که باعث میشه بیشتر این رقابت با خودت باشه نه با اون نه با اونا نه با من 
کسیکه تا اخر 10 ساعت بخونه حتما پزشکی میاره
با هر سطحی تو کنکور تو رقبا و تو پایه تحصیلیش
__________________________________________________  __________________________-
10 ساعت تا اخر واسه کسیکه میدونه چی میخواد چیزی نیست...
نه صرفا عمومی 300 ملیون در میاره چون وقتی خسته میشه میگه خوب که چی؟؟
نه صرفا بخاطر پز برا دیگران چون وقتی خسته میشه میگه خوب که چی؟؟
بلکه از ته دل بدونه این پول به چه دردش میخوره ....از پرستیژ که بدست میاره کجا باید استفاده کنه ....تو این رشته علاقه داره یا نه....استعداد چی...
سختی های خ بیش از تصور دوران تحصیل و کار براش شیرینه یا چون فقط برای پوله مثل یه برج زهر ماره
خلاصه میگم تک بعدی نباشین بشینین ببینین واقعا چی میخواین و چیکار رو توش توانایی دارین
بخدا نصف عمومی های و حتی درصد زیادی از تخصص ها اونطور که میگن مو.فق نیستن....بخدا همه مهندسا ناموفق نیستند....به والله اگه بری تحقیقق کنی 10 تا ثروتمند بزرگ هر شهری مهندسی خونده نه پزشکی 
بدونی پی میخوای با مهندسی دانشگاه خاله قزی یا مدیریت بازارگانی همین دانشگاه موفق تر از پزشکی هستی

----------


## hamed_habibi

خان عزیز حرف تو قشنگ معلومه ازکجا داره میاد...این تاریخ رو یادت باشه تو همین پستن یک روز برات کارناممو میذارم یا یا تو تی وی میبنی...فقط واسه اینکه ب خیلیلا ثابت کنم تنبلی باعث سخت شدن کنکوره نه کنکور..... :Yahoo (106):

----------


## khaan

> نسبت به ریاضی فیزیک اره
> من پارسال کتابای زیستو خریده بودمو نصفشو خوندم بعدش تست میزدم 
> یعنی با خوندن کتاب درسی میتونستم حداقل 70% تستاشو درست جواب بدم ... نمیدونم چرا تجربیا میگن زیست سخته


شاید دلیلش این باشه که دبیرهای معروف قلمچی و تیزهوشان ده ها سال کتاب درسی رو خوندن و بعدا هم بازش کردن گذاشتن جلوشون سوالات زیست رو به جای نیم ساعت در 4 ساعت جواب دادن و باز هم کلی غلط داشتن...

----------


## khaan

> خان عزیز حرف تو قشنگ معلومه ازکجا داره میاد...این تاریخ رو یادت باشه تو همین پستن یک روز برات کارناممو میذارم یا یا تو تی وی میبنی...فقط واسه اینکه ب خیلیلا ثابت کنم تنبلی باعث سخت شدن کنکوره نه کنکور.....


حامد عزیز تو هم تاریخ رو یادت باشه. البته بعیده یادت بمونه ولی یه زمانی یاد این دورانت میافتی و میبینی که هیجان چی کار کرد با زندگیت و چقدر عمرت پای کنکور هدر شد

----------


## INFERNAL

والا منم پشت کنکور بودم و خوشحالم که همچین تصمیمی گرفتم

----------


## arasre

من اول سالم 1040 شدم. مشکل علمی نداشتم اما تو زمانبندی... مطمئن بودم که سال دیگه زیر 100 میشم اما انتخاب رشته کردم و تعهد پزشکی منو گرفت با اینکه اطرافیان تبریک میگن اما خودم از درون ناراحتم :Yahoo (2):  چند مدتی بود که برم پیام نور بعد انصراف بدم واسه سال بعد منتهی فشار خانواده نمیزاره. به نظر من اگر تواناییش رو دارید حتما بنمونید سال بعد برخلاف بقیه که میگن دوم سال سخته، حتی اگر بهمن هم شروع کنید مطمئن باشید موفق خواهید شد. به شرطی که هدف داشته باشید.

----------


## mehrdadlord

این دانشجوهای انصرافی و دبیرایی که قراره رتبه شن  از ۵۰۰ نفر که بیشتر نیستن هستن ؟ !!!! میشه ۲۵۰ تا رتبه جابجایی   تو منطقه ۲  ! ولی کلا قبول دارم دانش اموزای قوی زیاد شدن . یه غلطی کردم من ۹۲ درس نخوندم. ! راحت ترین سال واسه قبولی بود ... نمیدونم... بدجوری سردرگمم ..

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk

----------


## alireza378

سلام
حرفای جناب خان تا درسته
به نظر من کنکور مثل ورق عه
علاوه بر اینکه باید بازیکن ماهری باشی ، باید دستت هم خوب باشه
یعنی شانست هم خوب بشه
به نظر من اگر بازیکن ماهری بودین و امسال دست خوبی بهتون نخورده ؛ این قمار ارزش شرطبندی دوباره رو نداره  :Yahoo (1): 
اما اگه بازیکن ماهری نبودید ، این 1 سال رو تلاش کنید تا ماهر شید و یکبار دیگه شانستون رو امتحان کنید  :Yahoo (1): 
خوده من کنکورم 97 هست البته! حس میکنم خیلی سخته ولی خب تلاشمونو میکنیم ، خدا رو چی دیدی؟ شاید ما توی بازی برنده شیم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mahdi.sniper

> سلام
> حرفای جناب خان تا درسته
> به نظر من کنکور مثل ورق عه
> علاوه بر اینکه باید بازیکن ماهری باشی ، باید دستت هم خوب باشه
> یعنی شانست هم خوب بشه
> به نظر من اگر بازیکن ماهری بودین و امسال دست خوبی بهتون نخورده ؛ این قمار ارزش شرطبندی دوباره رو نداره 
> اما اگه بازیکن ماهری نبودید ، این 1 سال رو تلاش کنید تا ماهر شید و یکبار دیگه شانستون رو امتحان کنید 
> خوده من کنکورم 97 هست البته! حس میکنم خیلی سخته ولی خب تلاشمونو میکنیم ، خدا رو چی دیدی؟ شاید ما توی بازی برنده شیم


مثالت تو حلقم :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 
شلم میدونی چیه؟
میدونی مشکل کنکور کجاست؟؟/
مشکلش اینه که تو یه وقت تو دستت خوبه...مهارتت هم خوبه...منتهی زیاد میخونی...بالا میخونی...اونوخت نمیتونی جمعش کنی ...دوبل منفی میخوری :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): 
این دقیقا وضعیت امسال من بود

----------


## Mostafa7

> سلام
> حرفای جناب خان تا درسته
> به نظر من کنکور مثل ورق عه
> علاوه بر اینکه باید بازیکن ماهری باشی ، باید دستت هم خوب باشه
> یعنی شانست هم خوب بشه
> به نظر من اگر بازیکن ماهری بودین و امسال دست خوبی بهتون نخورده ؛ این قمار ارزش شرطبندی دوباره رو نداره 
> اما اگه بازیکن ماهری نبودید ، این 1 سال رو تلاش کنید تا ماهر شید و یکبار دیگه شانستون رو امتحان کنید 
> خوده من کنکورم 97 هست البته! حس میکنم خیلی سخته ولی خب تلاشمونو میکنیم ، خدا رو چی دیدی؟ شاید ما توی بازی برنده شیم


نابودم کردی با این تشبیهت !  :Yahoo (4): 
جدا خوب بود احسنت

----------

